
Parallel Virtual Machine (1989) - peter_d_sherman
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parallel_Virtual_Machine
======
peter_d_sherman
Also, from this page:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oak_Ridge_National_Laboratory](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oak_Ridge_National_Laboratory)

Excerpt:

"In 1989 programmers at the Oak Ridge National Lab wrote the first version of
Parallel Virtual Machine (PVM), software that enables distributed computing on
machines of differing specifications.[70] PVM is free software and has become
the de facto standard for distributed computing.[71] Jack Dongarra of ORNL and
the University of Tennessee wrote the LINPACK software library and LINPACK
benchmarks, used to calculate linear algebra and the standard method of
measuring floating point performance of a supercomputer as used by the TOP500
organisation.[58][72]"

Additionally:

[https://www.csm.ornl.gov/pvm/](https://www.csm.ornl.gov/pvm/)

